# White blooming succulent? PICS



## Feral Nature

I have had this plant for 12-14 years or so, got a start of it from a lady where I used to work. It blooms only at night and only when the plant is a bit pot bound, not even every single year. The bloom dies the morning after it blooms. The plant roots real well with just a piece of it. Is it some kind of succulent or a weird orchid thing? 



















The plant is a little ragged, we have had alot of rain and I just let it live on the porch under the eve where it stayed wet so it needs cleaning up...but it's happy


----------



## Phantomfyre

Night-blooming cereus. I have one that a friend gave me, but it hasn't bloomed for me yet. It's supposed to smell wonderful!

http://web.missouri.edu/~riceg/epiphyllum/


----------



## lvshrs

I think what you have is called a holiday cactus.

This is the best picture that I could find of the white ones but they come in many colors and flower shapes.

http://www.arhomeandgarden.org/plantoftheweek/articles/Holiday_Cactus.htm


----------



## Feral Nature

Phantomfyre said:


> Night-blooming cereus. I have one that a friend gave me, but it hasn't bloomed for me yet. It's supposed to smell wonderful!
> 
> http://web.missouri.edu/~riceg/epiphyllum/


That's it! Thank you! I have been wondering for over a decade frankly but never could catch a bloom with my camera. I just love this plant, so easy and willing and so spectacular when it blooms


----------



## Feral Nature

lvshrs said:


> I think what you have is called a holiday cactus.
> 
> This is the best picture that I could find of the white ones but they come in many colors and flower shapes.
> 
> http://www.arhomeandgarden.org/plantoftheweek/articles/Holiday_Cactus.htm


The plant in question is not a holiday cactus, I have several of those and they are quite common, thanks so much for the link though


----------



## Phantomfyre

Hi Diane,

You're welcome! For some odd reason, when I read the title of the thread I wondered if it was a NB cereus before I even read your post or saw the pics. I haven't had time until now to look up what the bloom looks like, so thank YOU for giving me the kick in the pants to look it up!

Afterwards, I went upstairs and gave mine the evil eye and said, "Look you, would you bloom already?" 

Enjoy your blooms!
Diana


----------



## chris30523

we always called it a Christmas cactus. Mine had red blooms though.


----------



## Feral Nature

This is a link for a Christmas cactus which is a different plant then the one in my original pic. (I have some small ones I just remembered I need to repot!)

http://www.humeseeds.com/xmasccts.htm


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch

If it blooms at night it is night blooming cereus. If it blooms during the day it is Jungle orchid cactus also know as epiphyllium. I have about 10 colors of epi's including 2 that my FIL hybridized about 40 years ago. You can buy epi starts on Ebay in many different colors. Both cereus and Epi's like dappled shade, moist soil and love to be root bound in their hanging pots. Many will not bloom until they get root bound.


----------



## Feral Nature

Very cool! Mine blooms at night and loves to be pot bound. Poor thing, I ignore it so much...but perhaps that is what it likes....it is certainly not needy!

I would love to find out if there are other colors of the night-blooming cereus to be found.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch

None that I know of. The colored ones bloom in the daytime. One would not expect colored plants to be night blooming as it takes light to see color.


----------



## lvshrs

Quote:
Originally Posted by lvshrs
I think what you have is called a holiday cactus.



how very pc ...I've only ever heard it called CHRISTMAS cactus but then again, I'm from the Bible belt...


Not really as there are both Christmas AND Thankgiving AND Holiday cacti...which all look similar from the pics I found on Yahoo.

:shrug: Maybe I'm just being touchy today but I was just trying to help ID a plant. I may not know a lot about plants but I try to learn as much as I can....never mind I'll just keep my help elsewhere....


----------



## lvshrs

I'm sorry Wind in Her Hair...I'm afraid I'm just in a bad mood today. I know you didn't mean it that way and after I posted the reply and went and thought about it I winced and came back here to apologize for my grumpiness. (sigh...Foot IN Mouth disease strikes again....)


----------



## lvshrs

Friends! :buds:


----------



## BeeFree

My Aunt had one of these plants. Someone gave it to her. It was huge. She used to have a night blooming party. They would all gather around the plant and set up at night to watch it bloom. She got some beautiful flowers off it. Very big ones.

This past winter she got tired of it and left it outside. Needless to say, it didn't survive. She had given me a pot of it and mine is still going. Although it hasn't bloomed.


----------



## Gailann Schrader

Yep, they term them Holiday, Thanksgiving, and Christmas to coincide with WHEN they bloom...

I think the Holiday cacti bloom whenever they feel a holiday coming on...

(o:


----------

